
German scientists harvest their first Antarctic salad - cpncrunch
https://www.livescience.com/62241-antarctica-veggie-harvest.html
======
salatschussel
Finally, someone made an Eisbergsalat that stays true to it's name.

[https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisbergsalat](https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisbergsalat)

~~~
aw3c2
Please keep using your account so that smiling every time I see that nickname
will be a regular occurance ;)

~~~
baxtr
Yours is not so funny...

------
chrischen
Couldn’t they have tested this indoors anywhere?

~~~
tw1010
PR stunts also produce value, indirectly

~~~
cpncrunch
How is it a PR stunt? They are doing the research so they can supply their
German Antarctic research station.

------
udp
Yet another website asking my browser to allow push notifications. I respond
to this request as so:

    
    
        echo "127.0.0.1 livescience.com www.livescience.com" >> /etc/hosts
    

(Apart from being annoying, it's a pretty good indicator that the website
isn't worth bothering with.)

------
dekhn
What is the energy source for this- is it running off a diesel generator?

lettuce is the ultimate waste of resources. if you're running your grow lights
on generators, spend it on something better than lettuce.

~~~
detritus
I'd like to know about energy too.

Whilst I agree in an absolute and technical sense that lettuce is
nutritionally and productively irrelevant as a food source, I don't think you
can underestimate the value of fresh produce alongside whatever it is they
normally eat all the way down there. You can also include [micro-]herbs and
other tasty leaves and then use that experience to one day grow even more
useful things.

Small steps!

------
closeneough
also known as the Garden of Eden Creation Kit (GECK)

~~~
inceptionnames
Are you a water chip?

------
pvaldes
What? Romaine? No Iceberg lettuce in the salad?

Boy, this left me cold. How iceappointed.

~~~
pvaldes
The fact is that this is not a big deal. Is a pretty uncomplicated thing as
long as you have electricity (can have light, heat and liquid water from
snow). Then, all that you need is some minute seeds cheap to travel, and 2-the
secret weapon in this master plan: a few humans, or as cucumbers would say,
the automatic urea's dispenser of mother nature.

Lettuce and its green cousins have a mission, they are the members of the team
in charge of regenerating fast and cheaply the closed circuit of water. You
put urea in the "no-soil" circuit and it magically vanishes. As a nice
subproduct, you can have a salad too (if you want to order a dish low in
calories in one of the coldest places in earth) and also a lot of fun growing
it.

